
Universities should ban PowerPoint - Raj7k
https://www.businessinsider.com/universities-should-ban-powerpoint-it-makes-students-stupid-and-professors-boring-2015-6
======
ascar
I absolutely expect good slides to be sufficient for learning, contain
references to additional reading material and be accompanied by exercises to
get practical examples for the theory. In the best case the lecture is
recorded on video and available for download.

Why? Because I don't want to sit 3 hours in a lecture that I can study for
myself in 30 minutes. I don't want to attend 8a.m. classes, when I'm mentally
not capable of learning. And I want the ability to focus on the hard parts of
the lecture as long as I need and don't get thrown off context when the
professor thinks he should move on. Having to attend lectures is a deeply
flawed approach to learning and should not be necessary in university.

It's not that PowerPoint is a perfect tool here, but that having the
possibility to learn in your personal best environment is so much better than
being forced into a one approach fits all environment.

